# Dog Training Seminar



## a shag by default (Sep 8, 2007)

Rock Hard Kennels and Wasatch Wing and Clay will be bringing a pro dog trainer to put on a two day training seminar. The pro is Ben Garcia from Hideaway Kennels in Colorado. The seminar will cover everything from puppyto broke dogs, you are encouraged to bring your dog. The space is limmited and we are already half full. If you are interseted PM your e-mail address and I will e-mail you the info.


----------



## a shag by default (Sep 8, 2007)

We are filling up fast, if you would like to go let me know ASAP.


----------



## a shag by default (Sep 8, 2007)

We have one spot still available if there are any last minute takers.


----------

